# Small fern ID



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

The small fern shown on the picture should be from the area of Machu Pichu ,its in culture here (in the hobby)for some years.
I have tried this fern growing outside , but it died in winter.In a greenhouss and tropical vivarium/terrarium it grows very well and even from produced spores it appears everywere


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

picture of a close up.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Would you be willing to send sori to some people in the USA? I love starting ferns and would love to try some of those ferns. Good luck with the ID...looks like you appreciate ferns as much as I do.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Wim van den Berg said:


> The small fern shown on the picture should be from the area of Machu Pichu ,its in culture here (in the hobby)for some years.
> I have tried this fern growing outside , but it died in winter.In a greenhouse and tropical vivarium/terrarium it grows very well and even from produced spores it appears everywere


Cannot help on the ID, but I shall forward it to someone who might! 

If you want to try a couple of smallish ferns outdoors, may I recommend:
_
Adiantum venustum_ (Himalayas)
_Asplenium X ebeneioides_ (Eastern U.S.)
_Polystichum tsus-simense_ (East Asia)

And not a fern but:
_
Selaginella uncinata_ (China)

You are in USDA zone 8, no? These should all do quite well where you are!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Really nice fern
No idea what it is, but if you got some to spare I would werry much like to buy a division from you when it gets a little warmer. (Or maybe point me in the right direction to another source)


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Would you be willing to send sori to some people in the USA? I love starting ferns and would love to try some of those ferns. Good luck with the ID...looks like you appreciate ferns as much as I do.


With out CITES? papers he would not be able to export to the US. Plants are like frogs even if they are more common then the animals we keep.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I would have thought the sori would be okay to send without CITES...are you sure? I wasn't requesting the plant itself...I know that would be an issue...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Without even knowing the species I find it odd that one would require CITES permits. Those are only needed for CITES listed species, which, the only ferns I'm familiar with that are CITES listed are most species of tree ferns. That a side, USDA would likely require paperwork and a phytosanitary certificate, but I;m not really going to get into that mess. I personally think that's a bit of a overkill for some spores.





VenomR00 said:


> With out CITES? papers he would not be able to export to the US. Plants are like frogs even if they are more common then the animals we keep.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank to all who like this small fern.
Like i said it will grow easely after the spores are spread over some vivaria/terraria or in a tropical/humid area.
Its not a big problem to send some spores ,but i hope that someone can help me too with some seeds of gesneriaceae or small begonia


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Groundhog for the recommended ferns .
I grow all the species you mentioned,.even some selaginella,s


----------

